# SW Battlefront



## Whoosaa (12. August 2016)

Servus zusammen,

tut sich bei euch im Battlefront TS noch was? Habe dort jetzt 3 Stunden rumgehangen, aber es hat sich niemand blicken lassen, generell war der Server ziemlich leer..

Wäre witzig, wenn man da in der kommenden Zeit mal was hinkriegt. 

Gruß


----------

